# Ok so maybe I need to be nicer more often.



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Received a call from my wife towards the end of the day, about a suspicious vehicle which has been loitering out in front of our fence line. She knows the drill, keep an eye on them from a safe distance and monitor for problematic actions.

it took me about 10 minutes to get home and for some reason I resisted the urge to light them up and decided to simply pull up behind them at an appropriate angle. Surefire in hand I approached the vehicle to find an older male, with a young female in the passenger side peering out the window towards the front of the property. At this point I had shifted down a few gears and asked if they needed assistance? He said the young woman was his granddaughter and explained she had some challenges, and she just likes looking at the Goats and it kind of makes her day. So they had been stopping here when she is a little down. 

By this point I had already determined she had some challenges in her life. At this point he still had no Idea that he was parked in front of our home. And he just wanted to let her watch the goats. So I asked if she would like to get a closer look them, he advised that she had difficulty walking as well and he really appreciated the gesture, but the ground is very uneven and did not think she could make it. You could tell she was kind of disappointed so here I am thinking that I just ruined her day. So asked him to pull inside after I opened the gate, I think at this point it dawned on him that he was in front of our family home. 

I let him know when we pull in the will take off not to worry they will come back after we stop rolling. 

The young girl was grinning ear to ear. So I asked if she would like to hold one, well we know the answer to that one. We have a bottle baby that’s about two now that has always been attention hog. We call him Burrito she must have held him for 20 minutes, thankfully he did not leave any deposits in their car.

long story short I think we were able to make someone’s day. And they now have an open invitation to park out front when she needs a little goat therapy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Bless you and you family for being so kind.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great story! You’re very kind to make the little girls day. The world needs more folks like you ...it would sure be a better place for it.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Bless you and you family for being so kind.


Honestly I think she made our day a little better as well. We hope to see them again. Without going into details there are still good people out there that care for others while making sacrifices. It takes a special person to step up and care for someone who is special.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Sweet story!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Yay for your kind actions.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This story made my day!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok...Im not going to lie..that choked me up. God Bless you for being tender and intune to her needs. Happy New Year !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. 
We need more people like you in this world. Bless you.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Ok...Im not going to lie..that choked me up. God Bless you for being tender and intune to her needs. Happy New Year !!!


Appreciate the kind words, being kind is something I can struggle with at times, occupational hazard.

I think I may have made a few new friends.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

To me..you said..you gave your self a minute to evaluate the situation. I think that is so important. Not jump to conclusions or accusations...( Im not guilty of.that one...:haha. So thanks for reminding me to SLOW DOWN..be kind.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

With all the weird stuff going on, it is really easy to jump to conclusions. I have to remind myself that when people stop on the road and look at my field, they aren't probably poachers, they are just watching the huge flock of turkeys or herd of 25 deer! (all wild, they love my soybeans!) 

You were really nice to let them see your goats!


----------



## Blessed Boer's (Nov 8, 2019)

So sweet! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It is always a person with a good heart that makes other people feel good. You are one of those and I believe there will be many more such encounters for you


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

Tanya said:


> It is always a person with a good heart that makes other people feel good. You are one of those and I believe there will be many more such encounters for you


I hope you are correct I will keep everyone updated.


----------

